# codificador de binario a bcd con una entrada y dos salidas



## djsummer1 (May 25, 2007)

Hola tengo un problema para encontrar un circuito que me pueda codificar de decimal a bcd pero que sea de una sola entrada del 0 al 9 y de dos salidas bcd, del cero al 99, el hecho es que si yo presiono el 8 me sale el 1000 en uan salida bcd y si vuelvo a presionar otro numero como el 4 me sale 0100 en la ora salida de bcd.
si alguien me puede ayudar seria muy bueno
saludos


----------



## Apollo (May 26, 2007)

Hola djsummer1:

Este podría ser un circuito de inicio para tu proyecto, puedes modificarlo como mejor se adapte a tus necesidades. Ya que está hecho para funcionar como simulación.

*Esta es la descripción de las partes:*

*1.-* Tenemos 10 botones para seleccionar un número del 1 al 10, cada uno tiene su resistencia de polarización hacia V+ para evitar disparos erróneos (Aunque si trabajas con tecnología TTL, estas podrían ser eliminadas).

*2.-* El primer integrado (U1) es un 74LS147, convertidor de 10 lineas a 4 (Convierte la entrada seleccionada a su equivalente en código BCD), con este integrado obtenemos la conversión de Decimal a BCD.

*3.-* El segundo integrado (U4) es un 74LS242, bus inversor de 4 líneas (para poder manejar la salida del conversor) este integrado es necesario si quieres usar las salidas "normales" del 74LS147, ya que las salidas del mismo están negadas y no podrías utilizar el código así.

*4.-* El tercero y cuarto integrados (U3 y U7) son un par de 74LS175, cuádruple flip-flop tipo "D", con la entrada de reloj y el reset maestro en común. este integrado llevará el código seleccionado a cada uno de los dos números de salida.

*5.-* El quinto integrado (aunque no se ve como tal), es un 74LS21, Un par de compuertas AND de cuatro entradas. La primera es usada para detectar si alguno de los números es ingresado, la segunda sólo funciona para el número 0.

*6.-* El circuito marcado como "timer" puede ser un 555. Este circuito es utilizado para crear un disparo limpio le cuál será enviado al integrado selector del número de salida.

*7.-* El sexto integrado (U6) es un 74LS74, un par de fip-flop tipo "D", con disparo de flanco positivo (en este caso sólo se utiliza uno de los flip-flop). Este integrado es necesario para seleccionar cuál de los números de salida va a cambiar.

*8.-* Cuatro leds por cada número de salida, y un par más para el visor del número que va a cambiar (En este caso, por ser una simulación no llevan resistores ni conexión visible).


*El funcionamiento del circuito es muy sencillo:*

*1.-* Al activar el circuito, Se debe encender el led indicador del "Número A", indicando que ese va a ser el que va a recibir el número seleccionado (En caso contrario debes poner un sistema de reset automático en el flip-flop para asegurar este estado q inicial). Al hacer el primer cambio, se encenderá el de "Número B" y así consecutivamente.

*2.-* Al seleccionar un número (digamos el 2), se envía la entrada I2 del convertidor el estado BAJO, al ser este su estado activo, aparecerá el número 1101 a la salida, pero al pasar por el bus (U4), será invertido al 0010.

*3.-* Como estado inicial, las dos compuertas AND, tienen sus 4 entradas en el nivel ALTO, por lo que sus salidas también está en nivel ALTO. Al ser ingresado el número 2, la salida de la primer compuerta cambia al estado BAJO, cambiando dos de las entradas de la siguiente, obligando a su salida a cambiar al estado BAJO también.

*4.-* En este caso, el disparo del timer es activo BAJO, por lo que al recibir al pulso de la compuerta, cambia su salida al estado ALTO por el tiempo al que haya sido programado.

*5.-* Este pulso entra al pin de reloj del flip-flop, el cuál está conectado como un biestable. por lo que a cada pulso de reloj invertirá (hará "toggle") sus salidas (se utilizan las dos salidas del flip-flop, una para cada selector de número de salida.

*6.-* El par de integrados 74LS175 tienen sus entradas conectadas al mismo convertidor de código, pero sólo uno de ellos podrás enviar los datos de entrada a su salida al seleccionar un número. esto es gracias a que las salidas del 74LS74 son complementarias.

*7.-* Los leds indicadores del número activo están conectados directamente a la salida del 74LS74, pero de manera inversa a los 74LS175, es decir, el pin de reloj de U3 está conectado a la salida no inversora del 74LS74, pero su led indicador debe ser conectado a la salida inversora. Del mismo modo, U7 tiene su pin de reloj conectado a la salida inversora, pero su led indicador está conectado a la salida no inversora.

Este proceso se repite con cualquiera de los números del 1 al 9, para el 0, el pulso se aplica directamente sobre la compuerta que controla el timer, disparando todo el proceso desde el *punto 4*, pero al no haber ningun número seleccionado por el conversor, a la salida se obtendrá un 0000.

Te dejo el circuito para el CircuitMaker 2000, y una imagen por si no cuentas con este simulador.

Espero que te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## slander1987 (Jun 18, 2008)

hola amigo necesito auyuda urgentemente ,, quisiera saver como armar un conversor de binario a bcd ,,yo uso el multi sim pero desgraciadamente no contiene el 74185 que es el componente que resolveria mi problema entonces necsesito saver si tienes como hacer un diagrama con compuertas  para hacer el dicho conversor de binario a bcd,, es q estoy construyendo una alu  y necesito meter 8 bits binarios para convertirlos a bdc y porteriormente a display,,,


muchas gracias espero y me respondan.


----------



## ivano03 (Dic 28, 2008)

hola te escribo para ver si puedes enviar el circuito en circuitmaker 2000 o en multisim, pero el circuito que aparece en la fotografia que enviaste, con todo y el timer.

gracias.


----------



## carla9532 (Mar 17, 2010)

hola en una practica de laboratorio de mi liceo me mandarona a buscar el manual de un codificador de decimal a bcd, decodificador bcd a decimal, decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos......necesito su ayuda para q me digan q diferencias hay entre ellos y los modelos que posee cada tipo...los he buscado en la web pero no me dicen lo q necesito gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola carla9532

Entra al enlace de abajo y por DESCRIPCIÓN busca lo siguiente:

Decimal To BCD Encoder
BCD To Decimal Decoder
BCD to 7-Segment Decoder

Uno cada vez.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

